# Cleaned up my engine bay.



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

I used Flash as an APC and agitated with a brush, used a pressure washer to blast all the dirt and grime off. Plastics were then dressed with 303.

Before:-



















After:-




























Thanks to Svended for the 303!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

100% improvement.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheers lads, I was impressed with the results and it's pretty simple to do


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work fella


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you clean all that up just with an Apc? Ghats impressive.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

a great job to do, brings a smile next time you open the bonnet:thumb:


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> Did you clean all that up just with an Apc? Ghats impressive.


Yep, just Flash APC, a brush and a pressure washer.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That came up very nice.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That looks good nice job.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fab work! excellent results - which Flash did you use? - there are so many!:thumb:

Ben


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

How long will it stay looking good with 303.

Days or weeks??


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

Can you tell me how you covered up electrical components and more importantly, tell me which parts did you cover? I'd love to do this to my volvo but I know nothing about cars and engines so I don't know which parts to cover up


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

SBM said:


> Fab work! excellent results - which Flash did you use? - there are so many!:thumb:
> 
> Ben


I used the lemon one i think it was, not sure what ratio its been diluted at as i did it quite a bit ago and ive forgotten to write it on the bottle.



eatcustard said:


> How long will it stay looking good with 303.
> 
> Days or weeks??


It's my first time using it so i'll have to wait and see. A member from here gave it to me.



Muscleflex said:


> Can you tell me how you covered up electrical components and more importantly, tell me which parts did you cover? I'd love to do this to my volvo but I know nothing about cars and engines so I don't know which parts to cover up


I didn't cover up any electrical parts as people have said most modern engines are designed to get a bit wet. But if you still dont want to risk it then you can cover up various parts (See the 2nd link)

These links might come in handy to you

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/how-articles/50352-how-detail-your-engine-like-professional.html


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice one, I love a clean engine bay :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Muscleflex said:


> Can you tell me how you covered up electrical components and more importantly, tell me which parts did you cover? I'd love to do this to my volvo but I know nothing about cars and engines so I don't know which parts to cover up


I've always jet washed my engines on my cars, never cover anything up and had no problems at all. Just don't go to close or mad with the water in certain areas and it will be fine


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work mate, looks good as new.


----------

